# Anyone going to Furry Fiesta 2018?



## KittenCozy (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm considering going since I'm currently living in the area and I can save on hotel room prices (since I won't have to stay over). If I do decide on going, it would be my first furry con and I'm worried about being overwhelmed and not knowing anybody. ^^;


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 17, 2017)

Be my first time going as well. Have everything set to go just waiting for February.


----------



## Plentyblush (Sep 18, 2017)

Heya! It'll actually be my first furry con too, I'm so excited! I hope to see you there, will you be suiting?


----------



## aloveablebunny (Oct 5, 2017)

The BF and I want to go! We're 3 hours away but working out schedule details.


----------



## DylanM40 (Oct 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> The BF and I want to go! We're 3 hours away but working out schedule details.


Least there some time before it happens. Plenty of time to plan for it.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Oct 14, 2017)

I'll be there. I was looking for a winter con that was a reasonable distance from me and just found TFF.


----------

